# best diaper for pigeon?



## Altair (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm very torn between the flightsuit and the bird pants. 
They have a different design, and they wear in different ways.
From what I could see, the flightsuit is a better diaper, but since pigeons have longer wings than parrots it might be harder to wear.
The bird pants seems easier to fit, but they also looks kind of loose.
http://www.thebirdboutique.com/order/
http://www.flightquarters.com/bird-diapers/category/pigeon-products.html

any experiences/advices?


----------



## Janine_Otto (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't have experience with both places, but I love the Avian Fashions pants. I have three pairs. My pij is a little on the small side so she has the Wide-Plus size. They work really well. I use the small face compact circles inside them and that does the trick. I've had to replace the velcro a few times, but that's just because she was pretty insistent in ripping them apart. And even then it would take her a few months to work them off.

Anyhow, that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Altair (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for the answer! Let's see if someone uses the bird boutique one.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Altair said:


> I'm very torn between the flightsuit and the bird pants.
> They have a different design, and they wear in different ways.
> From what I could see, the flightsuit is a better diaper, but since pigeons have longer wings than parrots it might be harder to wear.
> The bird pants seems easier to fit, but they also looks kind of loose.
> ...


Adult pigeons never introduced to a flight suit diaper or what ever one calls it will not tolerate it well. Pigeons are not like hookbills that are hand raised and introduced to things and are like small children at times. Pigeons are flock birds and prefer their own to humans. They are prey animals so they are on edge for protection from predators . If this pigeon has no where else to go with other pigeons in a loft then I would just put down towels in the places he sits and not put him through a human thing like a "suite" , sounds quite stressful IMO.


----------



## Altair (Nov 25, 2015)

Whytpigeon said:


> Adult pigeons never introduced to a flight suit diaper or what ever one calls it will not tolerate it well. Pigeons are not like hookbills that are hand raised and introduced to things and are like small children at times. Pigeons are flock birds and prefer their own to humans. They are prey animals so they are on edge for protection from predators . If this pigeon has no where else to go with other pigeons in a loft then I would just put down towels in the places he sits and not put him through a human thing like a "suite" , sounds quite stressful IMO.


I too believe he won't tolerate a flightsuit so before spending money on it I opened this topic to ask if anyone had experiences with bird diapers, I don't need someone telling me what I already guess.
This bird was abandoned by someone who hand raised him and he doesn't want to be in a flock of pigeons. He kept flying to people's heads in the neighborhood instead of foraging in the corn fields with the wild pigeons.
Since people here hates pigeons, I decided to let him in before someone kicked him to death.
But having a pet pigeon is NOT my choice. This pigeon REFUSES his own species. I posted many announcements where I leave but nobody wants him. And I share my house with other people who don't want bird poop everywhere (because he follows me everywhere I go and he poops everywhere I go, he doesn't have a place he sits. The only place he sits is on me. Or he walks behind me like a dog. So towels are NOT an option).
We're not talking about a wild pigeon who knows he's a pigeon and doesn't want business with humans. We're talking about an EXTREMELY confused pigeon who thinks humans are his flock. It's a problem you know? If I can't solve it, he'll have to go out and most likely be killed by some brats. Or spend the rest of his life in a cage, which is even worse.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Altair said:


> I too believe he won't tolerate a flightsuit so before spending money on it I opened this topic to ask if anyone had experiences with bird diapers, I don't need someone telling me what I already guess.
> This bird was abandoned by someone who hand raised him and he doesn't want to be in a flock of pigeons. He kept flying to people's heads in the neighborhood instead of foraging in the corn fields with the wild pigeons.
> Since people here hates pigeons, I decided to let him in before someone kicked him to death.
> But having a pet pigeon is NOT my choice. This pigeon REFUSES his own species. I posted many announcements where I leave but nobody wants him. And I share my house with other people who don't want bird poop everywhere (because he follows me everywhere I go and he poops everywhere I go, he doesn't have a place he sits. The only place he sits is on me. Or he walks behind me like a dog. So towels are NOT an option).
> We're not talking about a wild pigeon who knows he's a pigeon and doesn't want business with humans. We're talking about an EXTREMELY confused pigeon who thinks humans are his flock. It's a problem you know? If I can't solve it, he'll have to go out and most likely be killed by some brats. Or spend the rest of his life in a cage, which is even worse.


I'm confused, if you don't need someone telling you what you already guessed then why did you ask .?I'm not sure what I said wrong, but perhaps it really does not need to go downhill and get complicated. I think you can adopt him out and have less stress, if that is what your problem is.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

I have 40 pigeons in a loft, they are domestic pigeons. Even domestic pigeons like their own kind. The pigeon can be adopted out to a flock that lives in a loft with a pigeon keeper, if it is advertised and seen and wanted. He can also be posted on this site. If you want to keep him then he perhaps needs a diaper to Make Your life easier. A cage is a safe place for when he is not out, there is no problem in that.


----------



## Altair (Nov 25, 2015)

I was asking for some real, practical experiences, from people who are actually using a bird diaper. Did you every try one? If you tried one and failed than I'll take your opinion into consideration, but if you're just theorizing about a subject you don't have direct experience with (in this case, diapers), then assuming something I can do by myself 
I need information from people with real experiences, not theories, hope it's more clear now.
I'm from italy, I don't think there are italian members here 
In my country pigeons are either food or pests. There aren't even internet communities or forums, and the official Italian pigeon association site was last updated in 2011...
If he had a ring it would have been easier to find him a new owner, but people with a pigeon flock doesn't want stranger pigeons because tey might carry diseases and if I put him on adoption where I live he will most likely end up as dog food for a hunter's dog training.
I don't care about poop, but my family doesn't want it all over the place. I'm not alone, if I can't prevent it, my boyfriend will kick the bird out.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Altair said:


> I was asking for some real, practical experiences, from people who are actually using a bird diaper. Did you every try one? If you tried one and failed than I'll take your opinion into consideration, but if you're just theorizing about a subject you don't have direct experience with (in this case, diapers), then assuming something I can do by myself
> I need information from people with real experiences, not theories, hope it's more clear now.
> I'm from italy, I don't think there are italian members here
> In my country pigeons are either food or pests. There aren't even internet communities or forums, and the official Italian pigeon association site was last updated in 2011...
> ...


I do, I have had birds that I tried the diapers on. They work ok if you don't mind the bird not liking it. That is the reason I got more pigeons and built a loft, so they can live more naturally with other pigeons. That is my experience. Not that it is going to be accepted with curtesy . I hope that is sufficient for for your needs, you are welcome.


----------



## Altair (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks for clearing it up! Yes I wouldn't be happy if the bird was constantly trying to get rid of it.
I'm planning to build a loft in the future, because I'll move in a bigger house with a nice barn. But this will happen in one year from now so the bird has to wait and it really bothers me to make him wait alone in a cage for most of the day.


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey Altair, I have experience with bird diapers from the avian fashion website! I bought one for my Birmingham roller pigeon, Pearly! She doesn't "love" it but she tolerates it and has never tried to take it off or pick at it, infact she doesn't mind it! In a pigeons case it's better rather than a parrot because they have hooked bills, they can easily chew through the material... So I'll post a pic of her wearing it (it's green), she's 3 now and I've hand fed her since 3 weeks! But the first time she has ever worn a diaper was a year ago and she got used to it right away  it is fairly easy to maintain: just wash it after a couple uses and during each use, line it with clean panty liners. Hope this helps, Mac.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I think people here are just trying to help you out by sharing their opinions, some might have never used one of these diapers but they have been around pigeons long enough to know/think how they will react. I am very new with pigeons as well, but I guess it all depends on the bird's personality, some might get used to it quickly and some might not. 

wiggles and puddles has 2 pigeons who use diapers, if she doesn't come around on your thread maybe you can send her a private message, I'm sure she will help you out. Good luck!


----------



## Altair (Nov 25, 2015)

thanks for your feedback! Yes it all depends on the bird's personality so I guess I have to try it to know if it's ok or not.
If I try one, I'll probably try the flightsuit because it's cheaper, if the bird is ok-ish with it I'll probably try one from the bird boutique.


----------



## The Bird Boutique (Sep 3, 2013)

*Why are the pigeon pants from TheBirdBoutique better than others?*

Many people come and ask me what's the difference between our pants and the others. I would say, " They're well hand-made and actually WORK!" 😎😉

Find out what do other people think about our pants at:
http://www.thebirdboutique.com/order/testimony/

Please feel free to contact us if you have any other questions. 

Best,

The Bird Boutique

[email protected]


----------

